# Does your poodle lick?



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ugh yes lol I hate it, I'm one of those dog people who hate kisses. My crested never licked though but her brother does so I think its probably more personality.


----------



## dawns (Jun 29, 2010)

My standard never licks either, he also does the nose bumps as well. maybe its just the standards and not all poodles


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle is a kissing bandit. My husband loves the licks (yuck!); I don't. Swizzle has picked up on this and though he teases me with his tongue he doesn't lick me. My husband gets tons of kisses, I get polite teasing so we are both happy.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Guinness is gorgeous (love his color) and he has probably picked up that you are not a fan of wet doggie kisses either.


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle is a kissing bandit. My husband loves the licks (yuck!); I don't. .




Riley is the same way! He will lick my husband for as long as he'll sit still! lol

I, on the other hand, dont care so much for all those kisses! I get one when I ask for it and that's it! He definitely knows who likes them and who doesnt!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have 2 poodles a licker and a mostly nonlicker. Sari is a big licker. She has an ear fetish and loves to lick my ear especially.

Barkley is mostly a nonlicker. Occasionally fist thing in the morning he will kiss me but mainly he gives me cow eyes and puts his nose close to me.


----------



## Marlow's Mum (Apr 20, 2011)

Cow eyes! Those sounds familiar  The other thing he does is put his paw on me for attention - just one. 

In fact, the other day we were eating sushi on an outdoor patio and Guinness got really excited cause he saw a squirrel. He sat still very nicely but was looking at it intently and whining. He took his front paw and tapped me on the knee twice, looked at me, and then looked at the squirrel as if to say "Are you seeing this mom?????"

Ca-yoot!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Licking? You betcha! In fact, Beau's registered name is Noriko's Beaucoup De Bisous, or "Lots of Kisses," and for good reason. Like @Sschoe's Sari, Beau has a thing for ears. He loves to sort of sneak up on us in bed and do a "lovey attack." Unless you gently push him away or hide under the pillow (which he thinks is a signal for a fun game of hide-and-seek Daddy's ear), he'll lick your ear so throughly you think he's going to scoop out some brain!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

No, No,No! My poodle does not lick me but will cover my husband with "kisses" when they are laying down together. I hate to admit it, it makes me jealous! I am very frustrated about this! I would appreciate even one-two licks at times. I can put my nose close up to his but he still won't lick me. I'm not a fan of slobbery kisses but I guess you always want what you can't get!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Katerina is a licker and loves the ears, like Sschoe2's Sari and I am NOT a fan though my son doesn't mind so she concentrates on him. Funny how they can sense who likes it and who doesn't. Smart critters. Hunter will give an occasional lick, but not often.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

All three of mine lick but not excessively. Okay, well that's not entirely true. If you're bleeding, Alex will follow you around and lick you. In fact, I call him the Vampoodle. He's like a black, four-legged, land-dwelling shark when it comes to blood. 

I found this out once when I cut my leg and was rooting around in the closet for a band-aid. Alex seems to think he's a Medic or something.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh yes, mine licks...not excessively, but he does do it. He's a mutual groomer...while I pet him, he licks my arm. And when he wants my attention, he gives me a tongue flick plus a nose bump.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

sschoe2 said:


> I have 2 poodles a licker and a mostly nonlicker. Sari is a big licker. She has an ear fetish and loves to lick my ear especially.


Mine is a very slight licker. She doesn't really lick my face, but will lick my clothing or try to get at my armpit - GROSS! I am not a person who likes face licking, so it is wonderful! My poodle/lab mix can lick your face FOREVER if you let her. However, my poodle likes to totally get in my ears and inhale them. It is so weird!


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey! Another Vancouver spoo! I've only rarely seen reds around here... yours is gorgeous!

Jasper, my spoo, is a licker for sure. He will give 'kisses' on command, although if he's not in the mood, it's grudgingly. He does get into 'moods' where he will lick me almost obsessively. No one else, just me. It's cute, but kind of annoying if I'm trying to get some work done. I call it bossy licking. He's fairly mouthy in general, so maybe that's a part of it!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My standard is a gentle kisser - a tip of the tongue to say hello. It's sweet and not at all bothersome. She is mouthy, though. I haven't been able to totally break her of it, although it is also very gentle to say hello. My last standard was not licky at all. 

My sister in laws new poodle pup is a kissing monster. When he greets you he wants you to pick him up, he wraps his paws around your neck and starts giving your face a quick bath. He is super cute, so it's hard to get annoyed with that little tongue. He is a Moyen. Are the smaller ones more licky or is it just personality?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

> Posted by *Outwest*: ...
> My sister in laws new poodle pup is a kissing monster. When he greets you he wants you to pick him up, he wraps his paws around your neck and starts giving your face a quick bath. He is super cute, so it's hard to get annoyed with that little tongue. *He is a Moyen. Are the smaller ones more licky or is it just personality?*


I don't think dog licking has _anything _to do with size. It's not so much 'personality'-based either, but instinctual (IMHO). 

Dogs lick for a myriad of reasons, as this article illustrates: 
Why does my dog lick me?
-to show affection
- to give comfort
- an act of submission
It all starts in the "den." Mother dogs lick their puppies a lot!

I've noticed that one of mine licks me when we're grooming as if to say, "Don't hurt me, please." And Alex will lick me if I stop petting him. 


Some additional resources:
Canine Behavior: Dogs licking, passive submission, body posture
Why does my dog lick me? - Sarah's Dogs - Q&A


----------



## Jane (Aug 3, 2011)

Pippa will lick my husband like crazy but doesn't lick me as much. That suits me fine because I don't like it and my husband does. (what is it with these men...? That seems to be a common theme running through these posts - they like dog slobber!) I always thought she licked him more because he likes it and encourages it and I don't. If she licks me - I push her off. But now I'm wondering if there is another reason.... Why do dogs (at least the ones mentioned so far) lick the husband but not the wife as much?


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Funnily enough our poodle obsession started with a licky poodle. One of mums friends had a mini with a toe fetish and mum was so enchanted with this, that when the friend mentioned her neighbour had a litter mum decided to get one (we were all pretty horified as we were not 'poodle people' at all)
Unfortunately he never was a licky dog at all and did not convert any of us kids to poodles. 
Then 8 years ago she got her first standard Nora and I fell in love (and caught the terrible disease known here as mps) 
Nora loves to lick but won't lick mum neither will any of the spoos we've got since they'll all lick me and most of them will lick the people they like but won't touch poor mum, they all love her, they just don't like the taste of her skin so she still doesn't have her toe licker.
I on the other hand get regular foot washes, sneaky elbow licks and when I'm grooming thorough ear cleans despite the fact that I don't really like it and would prefer not to be covered in goo.:yuck:


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda licks, my god he never stops, he gets a crazy look in his eye and you know he wants to lick your face (which I hate), he will try to reach your face or ears and lick lick lick. If he cant reach your face he will lick your hands or feet. Its pretty gross when he has just finished a bowl of raw tripe though. yuck!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie is a licker, especially if he wants attention, or we've been petting him, then stop. He'll lick whatever he can reach - YUK!! He's not an ear licker, thank God! Neither my husband or I can stand it, so we make him go away when he gets in the "licking zone". 

Other than this, we love him dearly. We think it's a submissive thing to some extent, b/c he was severely abused in his former life. We adopted him from a rescue at age 2 1/2. The rescue found him tied to a tree in Tennessee (including in the winter time), along with a chow chow. He was virtually a skeleton and deathly afraid of men. He constantly wants affirmation that he's loved - I guess I can't blame him! Because of his emotional state, he's the perfect lap dog!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Polo is certainly a licker! It's his favorite thing to do. His goal in life is to lick your nostrils and stick his tongue in your mouth. I love my dog but i'm not a fan of this. BF lets Polo lick him in the nose (ewww). Polo will creep up beside you in bed and lay next to you on the pillow and then sloooowly inch closer til he is in perfect licking distance and then "slurp slurp slurp slurp" and I can't stand it! At least he doesn't slobber, tho. He just wets the skin and then keeps it wet by licking. It could be worse, I guess. He could be hugely drooling all over the place and leaving big saliva strings in my hair like my old Bernese mountain dog did!I really think he licks out of love and exuberance.


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

sschoe2 said:


> Sari is a big licker. She has an ear fetish and loves to lick my ear especially.


My dog does this too. If you lie on the floor she will lick your ears.

Also people pay good money for a fish pedicure. I get a dog tongue pedicure for free...


----------



## SamanthaJo (Oct 30, 2011)

My little girl will lick anything...your hand, the couch, her toy, a book, anything. I'm in nursing school right now, and she actually licked a piece of my homework so much that it tore a little hole in it. It was the first time I've ever been able to say that my dog ate my homework lol. She really goes for stuff that's cold or wet though. Her favorites seem to be a cup with condensation on the outside or wet toes as soon as you step out of the shower. She has never once licked us in the face though, which I'm pretty ok with haha.


----------



## ekbaby734 (Jul 1, 2011)

I get the cold nose bump as well.. But Sooty does give kisses, but is very sparing with them! :act-up:


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah...the famous poodle nose punch. Jasper is very adept at this as his way of getting your attention. However, it can be extremely dangerous in some situations due to his perfect human butt height. Sometimes that nose punch turns into a slide and in the wrong places if you know what I mean. Very uncomfortable and highly inappropriate. 

My DH and I went to a restaurant this summer and asked if we could sit outside with out dog. When DH came back with Jasper, Jasper proceeded to give her a nose slide (in an inappropriate place) while she was back towards him speaking to me. When she turned around with a surprised look on her face, she saw my DH and gave him the dirtiest look ever. He quickly had to explain that it wasnt him...it was the dog and we are very very sorry. Needless to say, we tipped her well for the slobbering that she received.

Yes...the famous poodle nose punch/slide. It definitely gets people's attention and Jasper knows that now. Honestly though, I've come to adore his little way of getting my attention. Kinda like a kid tugging on your shirttail.

Good luck with your boy...he sure is a cutie pie.

Phaedra and Jasper


----------

